# Disney Member Cruise is it worth it???



## decadude (Sep 8, 2016)

Well just checking to see people thoughts and opinions of the Disney Cruise I heard it is better to just buy in if you are a DVC member rather than using points this cruise must be a dynamite thing to do bc it sells out ultra quick for the DVC member cruise.

Curious of cost per adult and I have a child that is 3 so hopefully it is not too much damage for her to go.

Thanks to all who reply I may be doing this next year if everyone thinks it is worth it.


----------



## elaine (Sep 8, 2016)

we did the 4 day Dream Aug of 2014, OV for 5 persons for $4650 instead of using our DVc points, which was about the cost of a non-DVC Disney cruise. $4.5K is a lot to pay for a late Aug cruise to the Bahamas, IMHO. Oasis was the same price for 7 days, same week. Teens voted for DVC cruise. Cruise made 2 stops at private island and none at Nassau. 
It was soooo worth it! Food was upscaled--lobster night (don't think they usually have that). Normal entertainment, plus they flew in 2 Broadway leads (Mary Poppins and Tarzan) who sang Bway tunes one night--incredible. Mulitple enrichment lectures, like the creators of Big 6 telling us with slide show how they create a show, pitch to execs, editing process (including showing us scenes deleted/rearranged) of Big 6, which had not premiered yet. Man who has done Goofy's voice for 20+ years was the MC of beach games. Engineer of Disneyland rides talked about creation of DL, funny moments, etc. Didn't have time to do everything. Lots of trinkets, goodies each day (DVC scrabble, tumblers, pins, journals, backpacks, etc.)--but I could buy something in the gift shop on a regular cruise instead.
DVC cruise would not be worth it for a young child, regular DCL is fine. My teens liked it a lot, but they went to all of above.
I would not buy direct just to do a DVC cruise and I don't know that I would pay that much $ for the 7 day. But, the 4 day with a weekend added on at DVC to make it 7 days was one of our best cruise/vacations.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2016)

We have not cruised a Member's Cruise yet because the dates have not worked out for us/already had vacations booked when they announce dates.  I know it is a few dollars more than the regular cruise (and definitely more compared to other cruise lines), but it is still on my list to try it at least once for myself.  They do sell out quickly and everyone raves about them.


----------



## Justin Bennett (Jan 10, 2017)

I think it is good.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2017)

Please compare DVC member cost to Costco cost?  Compare the same cruise dates (DVC & Costco). Asked about OBC (On Board Credit) for Disney & Costco.
Good Luck and do your homework.


----------



## elaine (Jan 11, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Please compare DVC member cost to Costco cost?


you cannot book DVC members cruise thru Costco and there is no OBC. The DVC cruise is a chartered cruise on DCL. It has additional entertainment, seminars, and even upgraded meals.
It would not be worth it for anyone under 12 vs. regular DCL, IMHO. But, our family with teens enjoyed the extras.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 11, 2017)

Check out the website vacationstogo.com I know they offer Disney cruises and usually have good prices.


----------



## icydog (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been on the member cruise three times.  We loved all the nice freebies we got everyday.  It was so much fun coming back to the room to find a nice present. The cruises in the past have been during the school year which means a lot less kids around.  One year the counselors at the kids club had absolutely no kids to entertain.  The cruise also attracts an older crowd because of the timing when school is in session.

I have a question for you though.  I sold all my developer points and bought Resale a year later.  I knew I can't go on the member cruise so I bought a 25 point OKW contract from Disney. Will this enable me to pay cash for the member cruise.  I'd never use points.  It's better to rent my points out and then use $$ to book the member cruise. I just want to know if the purchase will allow me to go on the member cruise in the future?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2017)

We have not done a member cruise. But the Disney overall cruise experience is a 9.5 out a 10.  The kids literally do not want to leave the ship.


----------



## Pro (Jan 23, 2017)

icydog said:


> I've been on the member cruise three times.  We loved all the nice freebies we got everyday.  It was so much fun coming back to the room to find a nice present. The cruises in the past have been during the school year which means a lot less kids around.  One year the counselors at the kids club had absolutely no kids to entertain.  The cruise also attracts an older crowd because of the timing when school is in session.
> 
> I have a question for you though.  I sold all my developer points and bought Resale a year later.  I knew I can't go on the member cruise so I bought a 25 point OKW contract from Disney. Will this enable me to pay cash for the member cruise.  I'd never use points.  It's better to rent my points out and then use $$ to book the member cruise. I just want to know if the purchase will allow me to go on the member cruise in the future?


Yes, you will be able to book a DVC member cruise paying cash.  My wife and I were on the last two DVC member cruises.  We paid cash as that is a better value than using points.  You can also buy annual passes now using the DVC discount.


----------



## Helios (Feb 18, 2017)

Anybody knows when the 2018 summer dates will be released?


----------

